# Studio One 5.4 Released



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 13, 2021)

1. Realtime Chord Display for the Chord Track
Renders both the current and upcoming chords on the Chord Track during recording and playback.
2. Multi-format Mixdown Exporting
Up to seven audio formats can now be exported in one pass, with no added rendering time.
3. Plug-in Nap
Improves CPU performance for Windows® and macOS computers and reduces the risk of audio dropouts by not processing plug-ins when they are not passing audio
4. Native Apple Silicon (M1) Chipset support
Studio One 5 Professional, Artist, and Prime now offer native support for Apple Silicon processor-based Macs®. The Universal Binary macOS® version is switchable between native Apple Silicon and Rosetta Intel®-emulation modes.
5. AND MORE!



Version 5.4 Release Notes (September 14, 2021):

New features and improvements:
● Native support for Apple Silicon (M1) processors
● Plug-in Nap – CPU-performance optimization
● Performance optimizations for Mix Engine FX
● Improved Autosave behavior
● Export Song to multiple audio file formats in one pass
● Realtime chord display in Editor
● New Chord Display floating window
● Improved chord detection
● Note Controller support for Audio Unit instruments
● Additional HD video frame rate support
● New “Set Time Offset to Cursor” option
● Updated Plug-in Manager with statistics
● Manual blocklisting of plug-ins
● User-definable diagnostics report and profiling options
● “Copy external files” option for Songs, Projects, and Shows
● New command “Insert Instrument Parts from Chord Track”
● “Remove all” option for sends
● Time Display and Remaining Record Time window now resizable
● FaderPort 8 + 16: On/Off for individual send slots
● FaderPort 8 + 16: Display send or cue mix slot numbers on display
● Switch Mono/Stereo for multiple selected tracks
● Mixdown settings also stored when dialog is canceled
● Improved file naming for mixdown between markers
● Long track names now abbreviated in plug-in window header


The following issues have been fixed:
● ROLI Equator (v1) VST3 plug-in no longer blocked
● [ATOM SQ] Control Link parameter drag and drop not working
● [ATOM SQ] Macro commands not displayed correctly
● [ATOM SQ] Text updates exceeding a certain length are ignored
● [FaderPort 8/16] Some tracks not shown after opening a song
● [FaderPort 8/16] Operating mode is not detected on launch under certain conditions
● [macOS] Delay in drag when moving a pinned editor
● [macOS] Playback may get stuck when using stock instruments
● [macOS] Security mechanism misses Waves 11 plug-in crashes
● [Note Editor] Editing might lag in certain cases, e. g. with many sound variations
● [PreSonus Sphere] Deleting multiple files in a workspace in Cloud tab is limited to two files
● [Sample One] Potential crash when playing reversed samples at 96 kHz
● [Score Editor] Certain transposed instrument tracks not playing back correctly
● [Score Editor] Duplicating musical directions causes overlaps in most situations
● [Score Editor] Jumps after entering score symbol
● [Score Editor] Sometimes incorrect rests are entered when editing events
● Alt + mouse wheel to select next layers stopped working
● Arpeggiator Note FX auditions without receiving events under certain conditions
● Arranger/Chord/Marker tracks cannot be opened in certain situations
● Automation tracks packed to a folder don't follow Solo/Mute state
● Broken automation lane for FabFilter Simplon
● Dragging audio clips from Pool to Impact/SampleOne not working
● Exported MIDI file contains scratch pad data
● Folder tracks do not follow "Disable Events under automation envelopes" option
● Horizontal scrolling with mouse wheel in Console only works properly above faders
● Impact XT pitch names out of sync when used in Multi Instrument
● Instrument automation keeps writing to undo history during playback
● Note Controller not reset when part removed
● Note Controllers don’t reset to default as expected for VST3 instruments
● Output Movement from Studio Magic Bundle does not appear in Studio One 5 Prime
● Parts and events should be selected exclusively when drawn with pencil tool
● “Play Overlaps” settings revert to default when tracks are transformed
● Potential crash when selecting Browser tabs
● Potential crash on deleting unused instruments while multiple songs are open
● Switching process precision changes event gain
● Track Notes width not stored properly
● "Select Highest/Lowest Notes" macros select too many notes
● Very long audio files may loop unexpectedly


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 13, 2021)

@Faruh Al-Baghdadi ,

Thanks for the heads up. I was expecting S1Pro 5.5, but it looks like they are going up in step wise motion


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @Faruh Al-Baghdadi ,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I was expecting S1Pro 5.5, but it looks like they are going up in step wise motion


If we follow the timeframe they used up to this point, 5.5 will be released at the end of May 2022.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 13, 2021)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> If we follow the timeframe they used up to this point, 5.5 will be released at the end of May 2022.


Interesting. Let's see if that happens, or it's released earlier.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting. Let's see if that happens, or it's released earlier.


Yep. Can't wait 5.5. Their x.5 updates are usually huge. Hope they won't disappoint us this time.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 13, 2021)

I just checked the Presonus S1Pro forum, and the 5.4 update is not posted there yet.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 13, 2021)

ka00 said:


> I read on the youtube comments by Presonus that it'll be released tomorrow (Sep 14).


OK. Thanks. 

Maybe Sphere members get it a day earlier ?


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 13, 2021)

New Plugin Nap Feature, that's interesting.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> OK. Thanks.
> 
> Maybe Sphere members get it a day earlier ?


It's gonna be released tomorrow, they just give these videos a day earlier to Sphere memebers.
I suppose same goes to full release notes.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 13, 2021)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> It's gonna be released tomorrow, they just give these videos a day earlier to Sphere memebers.


OK. Thanks for the feedback. 

Looking forward to ver. 5.4 tomorrow


----------



## widescreen (Sep 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> OK. Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Looking forward to ver. 5.4 tomorrow


Yeah, me, too! Definitely got on the right train with S1. My best decision in music making to date.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 13, 2021)

widescreen said:


> Yeah, me, too! Definitely got on the right train with S1. My best decision in music making to date.


Yup ! One of the best, and wisest decision I made with regards to my music production tools is to switch from Cubase to S1 three-four years ago. 

I 🧡 Presonus and Studio One Pro.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> New Plugin Nap Feature, that's interesting.


Yeah. I don't know about you, but I could use a nap.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm still hoping they'll fix whatever bug(s) cause it to crash half the time when I remove a track/instrument (or close the only track open). And also why it ALWAYS shows that startup box no matter what I do or try.

I think I solved my lack-of-MIDI-LFOs-that-every-other-DAW-have issue with MP3244. I can work around the inefficient CPU threading with Audiogridder as needed. So then that just really leaves the issues above, and then I'll stop thinking about switching back to Tracktion Waveform (11.5 is more stable than Studio One for me, which is crazy!).

I remain optimistic and plan to stick through at least until the final 5.x.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 13, 2021)

I wish they'd incorporate Bitwig's sandbox feature which keeps the DAW running whenever an individual plugin crashes. Also, plugin scanning is still slow as molasses.


----------



## puremusic (Sep 13, 2021)

This sounds great. Another homerun!


----------



## Brian2112 (Sep 13, 2021)

Chord Tracks are hit and miss with me. As a Prog/Fusion/Jazz guy, I crash the chord tracks (or make them spell the chords in some bizarre way or in a distant key). Tensions are meant to be used so I hope the algorithms can be adjusted for crazies like myself.


----------



## dylanmixer (Sep 13, 2021)

Does Studio One have good video implementation now? Only thing stopping me from switching is it's never been too kind to those scoring to picture.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 13, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I wish they'd incorporate Bitwig's sandbox feature which keeps the DAW running whenever an individual plugin crashes. Also, plugin scanning is still slow as molasses.


How is it slow? Only initial scanning takes some time, after this you just need to scan manually if you installed something new and it'll look for the new plugins only.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 13, 2021)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> How is it slow? Only initial scanning takes some time, after this you just need to scan manually if you installed something new and it'll look for the new plugins only.


I'm constantly installing new plugins and need to rescan at least several times a week, so I leave rescanning enabled. Bitwig & Reaper scanning is significantly faster.


----------



## GtrString (Sep 14, 2021)

Multi format export!! Great idea, that will be a timesaver


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 14, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I'm constantly installing new plugins and need to rescan at least several times a week, so I leave rescanning enabled. Bitwig & Reaper scanning is significantly faster.


It's easier to do this manually in an arrange view via plugin manager. It will scan only new plugins. It seems you're basically making initial scan every time you open the DAW. Of course this way it'll take time. Every DAW takes time for initial scan.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 14, 2021)

Guys and girls, in 7 hours @Lukas will be doing a review of all new chord related features in the update


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 14, 2021)

By the way, speaking of adding new plugins and plugin management in general, what S1 truly needs is a new category: "Recently added".


----------



## CATDAD (Sep 14, 2021)

Interested to see how much the Plugin Nap feature helps curb CPU usage on larger projects, I was just thinking about how it didn't have a feature like this last time people here were discussing the CPU usage in that scenario. I was maybe expecting something like this in 5.5, so now I'm not sure what's coming next!

And that multi-format export is just a straight-up time saver for pretty much any kind of S1 user, I think almost everyone can appreciate that.

Exciting times!




Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> It's easier to do this manually in an arrange view via plugin manager. It will scan only new plugins. It seems you're basically making initial scan every time you open the DAW. Of course this way it'll take time. Every DAW takes time for initial scan.


I switched to doing this once I realized it was re-scanning everything every time, and it is much better. @Alchemedia, definitely give it a go. I got confused the first couple times I added something new, but got used to it quickly and it now saves time.

I do think there should be an extra tickbox to allow S1 to just scan for new stuff at startup, but for now this is still much faster than letting it scan the whole thing every time, even if you have some moments of confusion before you go to your plugin manager.

I also think the plugin manager should be faster to get to, maybe right under "Options..." in the top bar or something. Pressing the little home button next to "Instruments" on the right, then clicking on "Plug-In Manager", THEN going to "Update Plug-Ins" isn't intuitive and actually took me a long time to find!

...perhaps some intuitive UI changes for 5.5?


----------



## ka00 (Sep 14, 2021)

Download now available.

Version 5.4 Release Notes (September 14, 2021):
New features and improvements:

● Native support for Apple Silicon (M1) processors
● Plug-in Nap – CPU-performance optimization
● Performance optimizations for Mix Engine FX
● Improved Autosave behavior
● Export Song to multiple audio file formats in one pass
● Realtime chord display in Editor
● New Chord Display floating window
● Improved chord detection
● Note Controller support for Audio Unit instruments
● Additional HD video frame rate support
● New “Set Time Offset to Cursor” option
● Updated Plug-in Manager with statistics
● Manual blocklisting of plug-ins
● User-definable diagnostics report and profiling options
● “Copy external files” option for Songs, Projects, and Shows
● New command “Insert Instrument Parts from Chord Track”
● “Remove all” option for sends
● Time Display and Remaining Record Time window now resizable
● FaderPort 8 + 16: On/Off for individual send slots
● FaderPort 8 + 16: Display send or cue mix slot numbers on display
● Switch Mono/Stereo for multiple selected tracks
● Mixdown settings also stored when dialog is canceled
● Improved file naming for mixdown between markers
● Long track names now abbreviated in plug-in window header
PreSonus Studio One 5 – Version History
1
The following issues have been fixed:

● ROLI Equator (v1) VST3 plug-in no longer blocked
● [ATOM SQ] Control Link parameter drag and drop not working
● [ATOM SQ] Macro commands not displayed correctly
● [ATOM SQ] Text updates exceeding a certain length are ignored
● [FaderPort 8/16] Some tracks not shown after opening a song
● [FaderPort 8/16] Operating mode is not detected on launch under certain conditions
● [macOS] Delay in drag when moving a pinned editor
● [macOS] Playback may get stuck when using stock instruments
● [macOS] Security mechanism misses Waves 11 plug-in crashes
● [Note Editor] Editing might lag in certain cases, e. g. with many sound variations
● [PreSonus Sphere] Deleting multiple files in a workspace in Cloud tab is limited to two files
● [Sample One] Potential crash when playing reversed samples at 96 kHz
● [Score Editor] Certain transposed instrument tracks not playing back correctly
● [Score Editor] Duplicating musical directions causes overlaps in most situations
● [Score Editor] Jumps after entering score symbol
● [Score Editor] Sometimes incorrect rests are entered when editing events
● Alt + mouse wheel to select next layers stopped working
● Arpeggiator Note FX auditions without receiving events under certain conditions
● Arranger/Chord/Marker tracks cannot be opened in certain situations
● Automation tracks packed to a folder don't follow Solo/Mute state
● Broken automation lane for FabFilter Simplon
● Dragging audio clips from Pool to Impact/SampleOne not working
● Exported MIDI file contains scratch pad data
● Folder tracks do not follow "Disable Events under automation envelopes" option
● Horizontal scrolling with mouse wheel in Console only works properly above faders
● Impact XT pitch names out of sync when used in Multi Instrument
● Instrument automation keeps writing to undo history during playback
● Note Controller not reset when part removed
● Note Controllers don’t reset to default as expected for VST3 instruments
● Output Movement from Studio Magic Bundle does not appear in Studio One 5 Prime
● Parts and events should be selected exclusively when drawn with pencil tool
● “Play Overlaps” settings revert to default when tracks are transformed
● Potential crash when selecting Browser tabs
● Potential crash on deleting unused instruments while multiple songs are open
● Switching process precision changes event gain
● Track Notes width not stored properly



● "Select Highest/Lowest Notes" macros select too many notes
● Very long audio files may loop unexpectedly


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 14, 2021)

ka00 said:


> Download now available.
> 
> Version 5.4 Release Notes (September 14, 2021):
> New features and improvements:
> ...


Updated the first comment.


----------



## ennbr (Sep 14, 2021)

That was interesting the videos that Lukas put out today were very different the English video is only 6 min long and covers the new Chord changes the German video is over 15 min long and seems to cover all the the new features. Maybe Joe and Gregor will put up additional videos


----------



## Crossroads (Sep 14, 2021)

ka00 said:


> ● Plug-in Nap – CPU-performance optimization
> ● Improved Autosave behavior


These ones are BY FAR the most interesting in this whole updates. My biggest gripe with Studio One since forever was saving and loading times.

Hope this is now fixed.


----------



## ka00 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## ka00 (Sep 14, 2021)

I really do hope the next update will improve the performance of visibility filtering features with larger track counts.


----------



## samphony (Sep 14, 2021)

ka00 said:


> I really do hope the next update will improve the performance of visibility filtering features with larger track counts.


Fingers crossed


----------



## gedlig (Sep 14, 2021)

ka00 said:


> ● New “Set Time Offset to Cursor” option


Finally


----------



## Lukas (Sep 14, 2021)

ennbr said:


> the English video is only 6 min long and covers the new Chord changes the German video is over 15 min long and seems to cover all the the new features. Maybe Joe and Gregor will put up additional videos


The English videos are better off with Joe and Gregor. I've been doing the feature overviews in German for a few years now, long before I started doing English videos from time to time. But as I said - others can do it better 



ka00 said:


> I don’t think this updates affects overall saving and loading times specifically beyond automatically enabling “use cached plug-in data on save” when auto-saving.


That's true.


----------



## ennbr (Sep 14, 2021)

Lukas said:


> The English videos are better off with Joe and Gregor. I've been doing the feature overviews in German for a few years now, long before I started doing English videos from time to time. But as I said - others can do it better


Don't sell yourself short I like the way you explain Studio One you do an excellent job


----------



## aka70 (Sep 14, 2021)

Plug-in Nap looks fantastic, my template is now more relaxed and my cpu is thankful. It's like a sophisticated version of deactivated but without the waiting time of activating and deactivating! Looks great


----------



## Lukas (Sep 14, 2021)

ennbr said:


> Don't sell yourself short I like the way you explain Studio One you do an excellent job


Thank you, I appreciate that very much. I'm definitely going to keep doing that as well - on certain topics.


----------



## FireGS (Sep 14, 2021)

ennbr said:


> the English video is only 6 min long and covers the new Chord changes the German video is over 15 min long


German words are longer. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 14, 2021)

@Lukas,

Why hasn't Presonus been able to offer a better color palette feature so far ? Why do we need to rely on add-on scripts, ..etc. ? Makes very little sense to me.

We are at version 5.4, and the better colors features has been requested for years, what's holding them back, is there a technical reason they can't implement it into S1Pro ?

Thanks


----------



## Lukas (Sep 14, 2021)

This is a product management decision as to which features will be implemented (and with what priority) and which will not.

Since the Color Toolbar has been around for a few years, is quite powerful and also quite sophisticated, and is also constantly being developed by the author, the priority is probably more on features for which there are no workarounds at all...


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 14, 2021)

Lukas said:


> This is a product management decision as to which features will be implemented (and with what priority) and which will not.


I see. So, it has been ignored for years now, despite the high number of users requesting it. 

Sad.


----------



## Scottyb (Sep 14, 2021)

Improves CPU performance - That's a pretty big one for me! It's the main reason I still use Logic over Studio One. Gonna have to fire it up and see what's up!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 14, 2021)

Large template loading seems a little faster as well? Still somewhat slow compared to other DAWs, but not as bad as before. Plugin Nap is nice in that it lowers my template's CPU usage by about 50% when the reverb busses aren't in use.

Sadly, many other issues are still not addressed. The wait for 5.5 begins then.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 14, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Large template loading seems a little faster as well? Still somewhat slow compared to other DAWs, but not as bad as before. Plugin Nap is nice in that it lowers my template's CPU usage by about 50% when the reverb busses aren't in use.
> 
> Sadly, many other issues are still not addressed. The wait for 5.5 begins then.


Are you using templates with all plugins being enabled?
Also, consider so-called modular template, or something even better - project and style based templates. I'm not trying to defend PreSonus here(they indeed must fix that), but maybe the idea of having 300+ tracks, when you'll use 50-70 max, is a little bit outdated?
When I started to work this way, I felt so much better. It also helps you to be much more precise in your decision making regarding timber pallet for a project.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 14, 2021)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Are you using templates with all plugins being enabled?
> Also, consider so-called modular template, or something even better - project and style based templates. I'm not trying to defend PreSonus here(they indeed must fix that), but maybe the idea of having 300+ tracks, when you'll use 50-70 max, is a little bit outdated?
> When I started to work this way, I felt so much better. It also helps you to be much more precise in your decision making regarding timber pallet for a project.


I run a disabled template. Track preset templates would be another option though as I said, the size of the template is not the main issue I have right now.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 14, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I run a disabled template. Track preset templates would be another option though as I said, the size of the template is not the main issue I have right now.


Well, then I don't understand why it's loading so long in your case. When I asked about plugins being disabled, I also meant effect plugins. 

Speaking of track temples. Did you know that you can create a project as a template and then just drag tracks from browser? You don't have to open Import Song Data menu. This is basically your track template.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 14, 2021)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Well, then I don't understand why it's loading so long in your case. When I asked about plugins being disabled, I also meant effect plugins.
> 
> Speaking of track temples. Did you know that you can create a project as a template and then just drag tracks from browser? You don't have to open Import Song Data menu. This is basically your track template.


Yes, I'm aware (have owned S1 since 3.0). It's a good workflow feature. Though I prefer having everything in my project to start.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 14, 2021)

Scottyb said:


> Improves CPU performance - That's a pretty big one for me! It's the main reason I still use Logic over Studio One. Gonna have to fire it up and see what's up!


Yeah Plugin Nap finally seems like something that could potentially give Logic a run for its money... This also was the biggest put off for me... I always hit a CPU wall quicker in Studio One.... The automagical way Logic handles it is pretty hard to beat... (At least so far).


----------



## AEF (Sep 14, 2021)

Presonus fixed the issue with Elektron Overbridge, which is something that was keeping me from using it recently. Amazing work guys! Thanks!


----------



## typewriter (Sep 15, 2021)

Anyone with M1 Mac here to report about any improvements?


----------



## InLight-Tone (Sep 15, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Large template loading seems a little faster as well? Still somewhat slow compared to other DAWs, but not as bad as before. Plugin Nap is nice in that it lowers my template's CPU usage by about 50% when the reverb busses aren't in use.
> 
> Sadly, many other issues are still not addressed. The wait for 5.5 begins then.


How big is LARGE?


----------



## Lukas (Sep 15, 2021)

ka00 said:


> I really do hope the next update will improve the performance of visibility filtering features with larger track counts.


Just to be clear on that: PreSonus needs to improve the performance with many tracks. We all agree on that. It just hasn't happened yet in the last few updates. Which is a pity, because it should actually have been improved in the connections with the Composer features (Sound Variations, Track Visibility) already. I hope that this problem will be solved soon.


----------



## Crossroads (Sep 15, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Just to be clear on that: PreSonus needs to improve the performance with many tracks. We all agree on that. It just hasn't happened yet in the last few updates. Which is a pity, because it should actually have been improved in the connections with the Composer features (Sound Variations, Track Visibility) already. I hope that this problem will be solved soon.


So you are saying that they are already actively working on it?

Because, if so, even if they didn't solve it yet, it does give high hopes for future instalments. Presonus are very responsive. They should take their time. As long as I know they are working on it, that's enough.


----------



## Lukas (Sep 15, 2021)

Crossroads said:


> So you are saying that they are already actively working on it?


As always, I can't give any information about what PreSonus is currently working on. But what I can say is that PreSonus is aware of the problem and there have already been certain performance tweaks in the last updates. But some more work is required. I can't give you any time frame and can't promise anything, except that I'm still pushing for this issue to be a priority.


----------



## Crossroads (Sep 15, 2021)

Lukas said:


> As always, I can't give any information about what PreSonus is currently working on. But what I can say is that PreSonus is aware of the problem and there have already been certain performance tweaks in the last updates. But some more work is required. I can't give you any time frame and can't promise anything, except that I'm still pushing for this issue to be a priority.


@Lukas thank you so much for this, and for staying on top of this issue. Knowing this makes me excited for the future of Studio One again.


----------



## Villanao (Sep 15, 2021)

I went into the feature requests page for Presonus the other day and was surprised to see that performance issues are not among the most requested complaints from users. 

I love S1 but things get crazy when you arm a track, CPU use is pretty insane. I imagine that solving those issues would require a deep rewrite of the audio engine but it’s absolutely necessary. S1 is significantly worse than every other DAW when it comes to this.

If this is not a priority for Presonus I understand, but I will have to look for another DAW if they decide that it’s not a priority for them (not that they care). Let’s wait until v6 to see where development goes.


----------



## Lukas (Sep 15, 2021)

Villanao said:


> things get crazy when you arm a track, *CPU use is pretty insane*


How do you know that?


----------



## Villanao (Sep 15, 2021)

Lukas said:


> How do you know that?


Because I use it every day.


----------



## Lukas (Sep 15, 2021)

Not an answer though.

Do you get actual dropouts or how do you know you're getting CPU issues?


----------



## Crossroads (Sep 15, 2021)

Villanao said:


> Because I use it every day.


Do you use Dropout Protection while record enabling tracks?


----------



## Villanao (Sep 15, 2021)

Lukas said:


> Not an answer though.
> 
> Do you get actual dropouts or how do you know you're getting CPU issues?


Unspecific answer for an unspecific question. Yes, I get dropouts with just one instance of Kontakt with certain libraries and 100% CPU use in the performance meter. Not an issue with other DAWs (REAPER and Cakewalk especially but also Mixcraft and Samplitude).


----------



## Villanao (Sep 15, 2021)

Crossroads said:


> Do you use Dropout Protection while record enabling tracks?


Yes, tried with different levels of protection. They seem to improve performance in general but when I enable a track it goes bananas.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 15, 2021)

No issues with any of my Kontakt libraries with S1Pro5, except when using CineStrings Core with more than one mic loaded, which is a problem on many other DAWs, not just S1Pro. 

I have dropout protection set at minimum.


----------



## Villanao (Sep 15, 2021)

There’s plenty of threads and comments online about S1’s poor performance compared to other DAWs, as well as benchmark results. If you are not experiencing the problem that’s great for you, but it is a problem. Maybe you’re not arming the tracks to record MIDI with a keyboard? If you’re using your mouse then I can see how performance wouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 15, 2021)

Villanao said:


> Maybe you’re not arming the tracks to record MIDI with a keyboard?


I arm track/s to record midi with my keyboard. No CPU issues.


----------



## Villanao (Sep 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I arm track/s to record midi with my keyboard. No CPU issues.


I do. Along with many others. I feel that each time I mention it I get gaslit into believing it’s just me. Well, I understand now why this doesn’t get addressed.


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 15, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I'm still hoping they'll fix whatever bug(s) cause it to crash half the time when I remove a track/instrument (or close the only track open).





Alchemedia said:


> I wish they'd incorporate Bitwig's sandbox feature which keeps the DAW running whenever an individual plugin crashes. Also, plugin scanning is still slow as molasses.


Their video indicated crashes related to third party plugins, which account for 99-95% of their crashes, should be reduced with this update. They also showed how they made it easier to report issues when there are crashes so they can continue improving. They mentioned the release focused on stability. We shall see. Let us know your experience.


----------



## Villanao (Sep 15, 2021)

ka00 said:


> Here we go with that word gaslighting again. You need to interpret Lukas's question as a request to be more specific. Because he might be able to help you if he knows more details. Without that, it's just a vague gripe that he can't help you with.


Yes gaslighting. That’s what I get every time I mention this issue and people start claiming that it’s not an issue. First time that I use that word on this forum so I don’t know what you mean about “that word again”.


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 15, 2021)

Villanao said:


> things get crazy when you arm a track, CPU use is pretty insane



What CPU? Mac or Win? Instrument tracks only or audio tracks also? Which plugins are on the track (Kontakt only)?

I don’t notice this at all on 2018 MBP i9.

Asking because I have auto arm on every time I select tracks and use MIDI keyboards and Kontakt every day. I’m not on other threads regarding this concern. Not trying to gaslight. 



ka00 said:


> I don’t think this updates affects overall saving and loading times specifically beyond automatically enabling “use cached plug-in data on save” when auto-saving.


Autosave is apparently more transparent, which may be perceived as a “faster” auto save. The comment was about the improved autosave, as I read it.


----------



## Villanao (Sep 15, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> What CPU? Mac or Win? Instrument tracks only or audio tracks also? Which plugins are on the track (Kontakt only)?
> 
> I don’t notice this at all on 2018 MBP i9.
> 
> ...


Windos 10 i7 from a few years back. Not the best but what I mean is in comparison with other DAWs. Happens in audio tracks with certain FX such as amp sims. Not necessarily goes to 100% but it's much higher than in any other DAWS by far in terms of dropouts.


----------



## Crossroads (Sep 15, 2021)

Villanao said:


> Yes gaslighting. That’s what I get every time I mention this issue and people start claiming that it’s not an issue. First time that I use that word on this forum so I don’t know what you mean about “that word again”.


@Villanao the problem you are experiencing is there and is totally legit. Let me explain why it goes ''bananas'' because it is intrinsically tied to what Studio One does with any other setting than minimum.

With dropout protection set to higher values, it creates a temporary copy of the VSTI, thereby practically doubling CPU usage when an instrument is record enabled. However, look more closely, and it's not your whole CPU going bananas, but only one core. That's because the VSTI, and all effects in the audio path of that record enabled track, are tied at that moment to one core. So when you record enable a track, watch that CPU meter go up. That CPU meter shows the maximum of one core, not the whole system. That's why it goes into the red.

Is this a problem? Yes and no. Yes, because doubling a heavy synth or CPU hungry sample library on one core can cause pops and crackles, no matter what the rest of the CPU is doing (such is the way with real time audio) and in this case, there is very little to do about it other than disabling CPU heavy reverbs and whatnot that come in the signal path but that... is tedious and shouldn't have to be done.

No, because Studio One with dropout protection to minimum is really CPU efficient and you won't likely run into any issues with any modern (+-5 years old) that easily. In fact, on face value it's more efficient than Cubase with ASIO Guard on! (I've tested this multiple times). Plus if really necessary, you can freeze multiple tracks at once, edit them, unfreeze them, edit those, freeze those again and all your edits will be retained! One of the most brilliant features in Studio One, and unique to it.

Does it need to change? Yes, but not right now. Studio One works totally fine with it set to minimum, just change it when mixing, but on any decent CPU I doubt you will really need it. I hope it changes into the future, and that it will actually be useful while composing and not just mixing, because without record arming tracks, it does help A TON!

In short, minimum when composing, maximum when mixing. Just like the good ol' days.

The new plugin nap feature should help make it more efficient though. Neat little trick.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Villanao (Sep 15, 2021)

ka00 said:


> Sorry, gaslighting is just a "problematic" "trigger word" for me. You didn't use it before, it was used recently on the forum in a similar context in a thread that imploded shortly thereafter. No offence to you, but it's a cheap, lazy word that has become very fashionable. It implies that people are maliciously and intentionally trying to make you question your sense of reality. And because in a way there's no defending against it whenever it is used (because doing so would not acknowledge "your truth") it's sort of a conversational nuclear dirty bomb.
> 
> Anyway... my point is, instead of using a word that frames a situation as one person speaking the truth and another person maliciously trying to stifle that expression, I was suggesting that if you can be specific about the situations under which you experience your problem, it can be easier for others to agree with you (with good reason), or to point to a solution, or to actually take it seriously as a specific, reproducible bug.


Sorry if I offended you, I was talking more in a general sense, not about you or Lukas. Gaslighting may not be consciously malicious but if you're not having issues and other people are, then based on what I know about psychology, people will push to deny the issue so that issues that affect them specifically get solved quick, even if unconsciously. Not accusing you of this, just a general frustration. Also, threads regarding this issue have been removed from the Presonus forum. It is frustrating to me that people deny this problem so consistently because I fear Presonus gets the impression that it's a non issue or that it affects very few people. 

In case I'm being unclear about the problem: Studio One's CPU use is bananas when live-monitoring an instrument track (audio tracks too, at a lesser degree) at low buffer size, compared to pretty much every other DAW.


----------



## Lukas (Sep 15, 2021)

Villanao said:


> Studio One's CPU use is bananas


I'll leave it to tech support to take care of your concerns. They will ask the same questions I asked you. If you care about solving your problem, you will have to answer in a more detailed and technical way.

The fact is that most users talking about CPU consumption are comparing different CPU meters that are not comparable at all. CPU usage is the topic with the most half-truths about DAWs on the web.


----------



## Villanao (Sep 15, 2021)

Crossroads said:


> @Villanao the problem you are experiencing is there and is totally legit. Let me explain why it goes ''bananas'' because it is intrinsically tied to what Studio One does with any other setting than minimum.
> 
> With dropout protection set to higher values, it creates a temporary copy of the VSTI, thereby practically doubling CPU usage when an instrument is record enabled. However, look more closely, and it's not your whole CPU going bananas, but only one core. That's because the VSTI, and all effects in the audio path of that record enabled track, are tied at that moment to one core. So when you record enable a track, watch that CPU meter go up. That CPU meter shows the maximum of one core, not the whole system. That's why it goes into the red.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the detailed explanation. So, the "extra copy" of the VST only happens at higher dropout protection values? I'll experiment with different settings.


----------



## Villanao (Sep 15, 2021)

Lukas said:


> I'll leave it to tech support to take care of your concerns. They will ask the same questions I asked you. If you care about solving your problem, you will have to answer in a more detailed and technical way.
> 
> The fact is that most users talking about CPU consumption are comparing different CPU meters that are not comparable at all. CPU usage is the topic with the most half-truths about DAWs on the web.


Thanks. I guess I took your "How do you know" question the wrong way.


----------



## Crossroads (Sep 15, 2021)

Villanao said:


> Thanks a lot for the detailed explanation. So, the "extra copy" of the VST only happens at higher dropout protection values? I'll experiment with different settings.



In short, yes. You can even see it in the CPU measurement window.


----------



## Crossroads (Sep 15, 2021)

Here's another one, if you want to know what that CPU meter is really showing you: throw in a heavy synth into an empty project, with a heavy patch and record a few notes (with dropout protection on minimum). First copy of the synth, you'll immediately see the CPU meter rise when it's playing those recorded notes.

Now, duplicate that track completely with the notes. Two identical synths, identical notes... Should double the CPU meter, right? Now, do this second step as many times as you have cores on your processor.

What happens to the CPU meter? Nothing. Or, very, very little as when compared to one instance.

This is multicore processing, and the way Studio One handles it. Very, very elegantly.


----------



## ennbr (Sep 15, 2021)

Villanao said:


> Thanks. I guess I took your "How do you know" question the wrong way.


Can I make a suggestion if you could make a video showing the problem along with detailed information on you system. 

I found sending a short video the easiest way to show proof and detail the last bug I reported to Presonus they were able to reproduce the bug and got if fixed in the next release.


----------



## Villanao (Sep 15, 2021)

Crossroads said:


> Here's another one, if you want to know what that CPU meter is really showing you: throw in a heavy synth into an empty project, with a heavy patch and record a few notes (with dropout protection on minimum). First copy of the synth, you'll immediately see the CPU meter rise when it's playing those recorded notes.
> 
> Now, duplicate that track completely with the notes. Two identical synths, identical notes... Should double the CPU meter, right? Now, do this second step as many times as you have cores on your processor.
> 
> ...


I just tried it with Thorn CM on a pad preset, very heavy. I get max CPU at 64 buffer. I duplicated 6 times for 7 in total. I get crazy dropouts. I increased buffer size gradually but I get massive drops on every setting. Same with dropout protection. It didn't actually increase in the meter though, it stays the same. Not useful for me though since my cores are too slow.

I tried the same in REAPER and I get no dropouts with 8 tracks at 64 buffer. No dropouts at 16 tracks 96 buffer. I don't know how they do it but it's magic.

Will still use S1 though.


----------



## Villanao (Sep 15, 2021)

ennbr said:


> Can I make a suggestion if you could make a video showing the problem along with detailed information on you system.
> 
> I found sending a short video the easiest way to show proof and detail the last bug I reported to Presonus they were able to reproduce the bug and got if fixed in the next release.


It's not really a bug, but rather the high CPU consumption when you arm a track with dropout protection at higher settings, because of the way that Studio One handles multicores. I will get a faster PC in a few months and hopefully will improve but it would be really cool if they could do something about it from their end, as I'm certainly not the only one that has complained about it, even people with fast modern rigs.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 15, 2021)

I wish you can un-nap selectively. Because S1 still doesn't have a basic feature pretty much every other DAW has, a MIDI LFO, I need to run something in the background (MIDIshaper into loopMIDI) so I can use a 3rd party MIDI LFO tool - which goes to sleep if Nap mode is enabled. So I can either save CPU or I can have a MIDI LFO. But not both.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 15, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Their video indicated crashes related to third party plugins, which account for 99-95% of their crashes, should be reduced with this update. They also showed how they made it easier to report issues when there are crashes so they can continue improving. They mentioned the release focused on stability. We shall see. Let us know your experience.


I'd love the ability to opt into sending my data automatically, or for a week or something.

Having to send an email or submit a big report or something every time it crashes will take me 20 minutes per day (it often crashes 5-10 times per day, often 3-5 times in a row, without explicitly identifying any particular issue or, if it does, it's a different reason every time ... and, as I've said elsewhere, it's not the computer itself, and my other DAWs don't have issues like Studio One, and it's the same plugins on the same computer).

I'll try to start submitting the first crash of the day. Or maybe the last.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 15, 2021)

typewriter said:


> Anyone with M1 Mac here to report about any improvements?


I have a Mini. Seems good. Not sure how much more optimized it is since I haven’t run a big file for a while

edit- with the M1 integration I’ve lost access to VSTs.. only vST2 and 3 show up in in my list on the right side now. I looked at where the vst folder setting is and it’s the same as previous versions so I’m wondering if VST is not readable with M1? Or is it just a problem with 5.4?


----------



## IFM (Sep 15, 2021)

I looked at S1 for a different reason...the Show feature. Unfortunately, it's missing some essential things such as midi and video playback. It can do some pretty cool things but is only useful if you are just using audio stems and some patch changes it's pretty cool but otherwise has a ways to go. 

I contacted them about this and they said MIDI was one of the top requested features.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 15, 2021)

ka00 said:


> Yeah, that would be good. As a workaround, is there a VST2 version you could run instead? Napping only works with VST3.


Found another possible solution, albeit more expensive. I'm trying the demo of BC Patchwork. Much more flexible, of course. For a price. All told, going this route (vst2/vst3) would cost me a total of ~$100 to add a feature that should have been built-in years ago.

But it's important for me for hardware. For example, adding the LFE hardware unit for my OB-6 would cost $800 and take up space. While that's better, it's also limited to 3 LFOs I think. $100 is decidedly cheaper, since I also already paid for the CodeKnobs VST editor when I ordered my OB-6 in early '20.

I'll see if I can get Patchwork to NOT nap while everything else does.

EDIT: By using the VST2 version of Patchwork it won't sleep! JRR Shop has it for $88, and PB have a 20% coupon if you have Scaler 2. I'll have to pick it up soon.

EDIT 2: I'm having a LOT of fun with adding all these LFOs I might add.


----------



## Tren (Sep 15, 2021)

Crossroads said:


> Here's another one, if you want to know what that CPU meter is really showing you: throw in a heavy synth into an empty project, with a heavy patch and record a few notes (with dropout protection on minimum). First copy of the synth, you'll immediately see the CPU meter rise when it's playing those recorded notes.
> 
> Now, duplicate that track completely with the notes. Two identical synths, identical notes... Should double the CPU meter, right? Now, do this second step as many times as you have cores on your processor.
> 
> ...


That seems blatantly incorrect. Just because it's using Multiple Cores doesn't mean that showing no increase in CPU usage - simply because Core Utilization on Core 1 = Core Utilization on Core 2 - is proper. Showing proper CPU usage is absolutely necessary because the user may be running other applications outside of Studio One on their machine - for example, if you're ReWiring Ableton Live or Notion into Studio One.

Adding additional synth instances should show a proper increase in CPU utilization in Studio One, so that the user isn't forced to utilize external utilities just to check for CPU bottlenecks if and when problems arise in larger projects/workloads. If the DAW supports multi-core, then the CPU meter should be an aggregate total of all CPU resources. Anything that increases CPU usage should show appropriate increases in the graph.

Creating two synth instances and showing the same CPU usage as one instance makes literally no sense. That is not what's actually happening and using any external CPU meter will confirm this.

If it works the way you state it does, then the CPU graph in Studio One is effectively broken.

10% CPU usage on (not across) 2 Cores of an 8C CPU is not 10% aggregate CPU usage. I'm not even sure how you can see this and not see the obvious issue with that.

If Serum uses 10% CPU and you load up 6 instances, then Studio One shows 10% CPU usage? Please show me the math, and make this make sense.

My napkin math - _Assuming Intel (*not *BIG.little i.e. Apple M1) architecture, where all cores are equal_:

If 1 x CPU = 100, then an 8 Core CPU is 800. 10% of 100 = 10. 6 Instances = 60.

60 / 800 = 0.075 or 7.5% CPU Resources.

I'm well aware that Boost exist, but most modern CPUs can be depended upon to run _at least_ at base clock speeds (or slightly above) even though boost frequencies are limited (in most cases) in heavily multi-threaded scenarios - ignoring situations where thermal throttling becomes a factor (a bigger risk with Intel than AMD, at this juncture).

The more duplicate plug-ins, virtual instruments, etc. you have in your project, the more inaccurate that CPU utilization meter becomes. In large projects, this can result in sizeable inaccuracies. In some cases, the meter will show more CPU usage than is actually being used. In other cases, it can significantly undershoot what's being used. This all depends on how resources are distributed across cores, juxtaposed against the odd way it seems to be reporting CPU resource utilization.

There's nothing elegant about that. The DAW is serving up fake news. If it works the way you say it does, then it is - at best - a beta feature and you should be using an external utility to monitor CPU utilization (if that is a concern for you).

It can also cost them sales, as there is potential for Studio One to report higher CPU usage than another DAW in certain scenarios (depending on how load is distributed across cores) - which can lead users to conclude that it is a CPU hog compared to DAWs like Logic, Cubase, etc. due solely to its Beta-level CPU usage metering.

Perhaps I will investigate this this weekend. I can't imagine it functions the way you state it does. This would be caught in beta testing by any decent development team.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 15, 2021)

Tren said:


> Perhaps I will investigate this this weekend. I can't imagine it functions the way you state it does. This would be caught in beta testing by any decent development team.


You'd be surprised what gets allowed to ship as fit for consumption. Typically the bigger the company the more bugs are allowed to exist on release. These dates are often firm as well. IME release dates are often set before or during testing. This means that even if known bugs exist, they try and squash the ones that they define as critical (whomever determines that is not in the hands of testers), and let the more cosmetic ones ship; theoretically to be fixed at a later date. Even then some bugs can linger for months on end...

I don't test for Presonus but I have tested for some pretty big plugin developers and it's enough to drive you nuts what they'll allow to be shoved out the door as 'finished'... Unfortunately I can't imagine why Presonus would be an exception.

Carry on!


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 15, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> You'd be surprised what gets allowed to ship as a final release fit for consumption. Typically the bigger the company the more bugs are allowed to exist on release. These dates are often firm as well. One of the main reasons why people describe the user essentially functioning as a tester these days is that release dates are often set before or during testing, even if known bugs exist; at least as far as larger scale development goes... I don't test for Presonus but I have tested for some pretty big plugin developers and it's enough to drive you nuts what they'll allow to be shoved out the door as 'finished'... I can't imagine why Presonus would be an exception.


I wish they made a public beta program. Public beta is a cheap way to catch as many bugs as possible. I like how Image Line does that. FL's devs are also very open about their updating plans.
With all my sympathy towards Studio One, I have to admit that the last few versions(from 3rd to 5.4) every release has new bugs or broken things, that haven't been broken in previous version. Sometimes it's getting ridiculous - bugs can be so obvious that you could think there wasn't any beta testing at all.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 15, 2021)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> I have to admit that the last few versions(from 3rd to 5.4) every release has new bugs or broken things, that haven't been broken in previous version. Sometimes it's getting ridiculous - bugs can be so obvious that you could think there wasn't any beta testing at all.


This has been my experience too. It's the main reason why I stick to Logic and haven't upgraded past S1 4. It's development seems pretty sloppy, at least on the macos side. S1 3's CPU consumption was unbearable for ages and I wound up sticking to logic as, while Logic has plenty of its own headaches it's at least really darned stable and predictable overall...


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 15, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> This has been my experience too. It's the main reason why I stick to Logic and haven't upgraded past S1 4. It's development seems pretty sloppy, at least on the macos side.


Well, I wouldn't say it is that bad. All devs have their share of bugs. Some of them don't fix those for years, while PreSonus fix most of them very fast. 
And I never had issues so serious that I couldn't work. 

But again, public beta can easily fix that.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 15, 2021)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Well, I wouldn't say it is that bad. All devs have their share of bugs. Some of them don't fix those for years, while PreSonus fix most of them very fast.
> And I never had issues so serious that I couldn't work.
> 
> But again, public beta can easily fix that.


It doesn't seem to have been universal. Their fourm had a few threads with several hundred 'likes' about the about the same issue I had during S1 3 though... (I want to say one of the posts had well over 600 _thumbs-ups_ so it wasn't a fluke...)

I also found the issue lingered into the release of version 4 and didn't improve until one of their later point releases.

Agree though... A public beta sure does sound like a great idea.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 15, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> It doesn't seem to have been universal. Their fourm had a few threads with several hundred 'likes' about the about the same issue I had during S1 3 though... (I want to say one of the posts had well over 600 _thumbs-ups_ so it wasn't a fluke...)
> 
> I also found the issue lingered into the release of version 4 and didn't improve until one of their later point releases.
> 
> Agree though... A public beta sure does sound like a great idea.


It's rarity. Generally they fix it fast.


----------



## Lukas (Sep 16, 2021)

ka00 said:


> Yeah, that would be good. As a workaround, is there a VST2 version you could run instead? Napping only works with VST3.


No, Plug-in Nap works with all supported plug-in formats (VST2, VST3, AU, Mix Engine FX). You're referring to a VST3 feature - but this API feature has nothing to do with Plug-in Nap.


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Sep 16, 2021)

I literally just moved a project from cubase to studio one , the cpu spikes like crazy ( especially east west opus ) but cubase ran smooth like butter … 
it wasn’t even a big project and I’m not using multi instruments in one kontakt or opus

besides this, everything else is pretty awesome , im using iPad to edit automation and score. Pretty amazing ...

I tried everything and googled but I believe we do need cpu optimise help on this bad boy 

🥲 …


----------



## Crossroads (Sep 16, 2021)

Jackdnp121 said:


> I literally just moved a project from cubase to studio one , the cpu spikes like crazy ( especially east west opus ) but cubase ran smooth like butter …
> it wasn’t even a big project and I’m not using multi instruments in one kontakt or opus
> 
> besides this, everything else is pretty awesome , im using iPad to edit automation and score. Pretty amazing ...
> ...


Check your dropout protection settings. Anything other than minimum gives spikes when record enabled, like I elaborated on in this thread. Anyone with CPU spikes should really check this one first.


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Sep 16, 2021)

Crossroads said:


> Check your dropout protection settings. Anything other than minimum gives spikes when record enabled, like I elaborated on in this thread. Anyone with CPU spikes should really check this one first.


that instantly improved it … 

you are a legend mate ….

thank you ! 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Sep 16, 2021)

The iPad Pro/Apple Pen combination as a extension screen is so good … i can edit automation so easily and boom ! full score in sheet music to see if there is anything wrong with my arrangement then edit it.

I’ve tried this on logic and cubase … but studio one is the easiest one to use.


----------



## Crossroads (Sep 16, 2021)

Also, for people having CPU problems... stay off the 64 buffer guys. You really don't need to go that low and with heavy projects, it is asking for trouble, even on high end machines. 256 is responsive enough. At least, for me. If you are really sensitive, 128 will do the trick. I've personally never needed to go to 128.

Alas, it's a shame I can't use higher dropout protection settings. Record enabled track on a buffer of 256, the rest on a higher buffer, which was the intention of dropout protection. The doubling of the CPU usage, however, renders this completely moot.

I hope Presonus one day takes a look at this and refines it. As it is right now, using it is no different than upping the buffer yourself when you start mixing. It might work with tracking live instruments and vocals, but it certainly doesn't work as advertised with VSTi's.


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 16, 2021)

Crossroads said:


> Also, for people having CPU problems... stay off the 64 buffer guys. You really don't need to go that low and with heavy projects, it is asking for trouble, even on high end machines. 256 is responsive enough. At least, for me. If you are really sensitive, 128 will do the trick. I've personally never needed to go to 128.
> 
> Alas, it's a shame I can't use higher dropout protection settings. Record enabled track on a buffer of 256, the rest on a higher buffer, which was the intention of dropout protection. The doubling of the CPU usage, however, renders this completely moot.
> 
> I hope Presonus one day takes a look at this and refines it. As it is right now, using it is no different than upping the buffer yourself when you start mixing. It might work with tracking live instruments and vocals, but it certainly doesn't work as advertised with VSTi's.


I also run at 256 most of the time while working. Low latency when needed. Maximum dropout protection for me.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Sep 16, 2021)

As a rule of thumb: composing - low buffer; mixing - high buffer.
Another reason why it's better to divide these two process into two different projects(aka midi and audio).


----------



## Villanao (Sep 16, 2021)

Yes, I’ve reluctantly moved from 64 to 128 or 256. Orchestral stuff is not that bad at bigger buffer size. If I need to record guitars with amp sims then I use Reaper.


----------



## Audio Birdi (Sep 16, 2021)

Jackdnp121 said:


> The iPad Pro/Apple Pen combination as a extension screen is so good … i can edit automation so easily and boom ! full score in sheet music to see if there is anything wrong with my arrangement then edit it.
> 
> I’ve tried this on logic and cubase … but studio one is the easiest one to use.


What app are you using with your iPad Pro for automation / pen input for score editor editing?


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Sep 16, 2021)

Audio Birdi said:


> What app are you using with your iPad Pro for automation / pen input for score editor editing?


nothing crazy ! Just a simply airplay display , i then drag the editor window down to iPad and it works beautifully , also setup key command to easy switch from piano view to score view. 🙂


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 16, 2021)

Crossroads said:


> Also, for people having CPU problems... stay off the 64 buffer guys. You really don't need to go that low and with heavy projects, it is asking for trouble, even on high end machines. 256 is responsive enough. At least, for me. If you are really sensitive, 128 will do the trick. I've personally never needed to go to 128.
> 
> Alas, it's a shame I can't use higher dropout protection settings. Record enabled track on a buffer of 256, the rest on a higher buffer, which was the intention of dropout protection. The doubling of the CPU usage, however, renders this completely moot.
> 
> I hope Presonus one day takes a look at this and refines it. As it is right now, using it is no different than upping the buffer yourself when you start mixing. It might work with tracking live instruments and vocals, but it certainly doesn't work as advertised with VSTi's.


I only use 64 or 128 at 96khz when using/tracking hardware synths. Otherwise it’s 256 or 512 when mixing.


----------



## Trensharo (Sep 16, 2021)

Villanao said:


> I went into the feature requests page for Presonus the other day and was surprised to see that performance issues are not among the most requested complaints from users.
> 
> I love S1 but things get crazy when you arm a track, CPU use is pretty insane. I imagine that solving those issues would require a deep rewrite of the audio engine but it’s absolutely necessary. S1 is significantly worse than every other DAW when it comes to this.
> 
> If this is not a priority for Presonus I understand, but I will have to look for another DAW if they decide that it’s not a priority for them (not that they care). Let’s wait until v6 to see where development goes.


It's possible that hobbyists and enthusiasts who don't run sessions that large dominate the respondents on that site. That is the risk of running a forum or web-based feedback site. You have no control over what component of your user base ends up dominating the responses there. 

Beyond that, the obvious bias is that Studio One simple is not a go to for composers or producers who are likely to require huge track sizes, anyways.

Producers in the Pop, R&B. Hip Hop and EDM markets will rarely eclipse 80-100 tracks.


----------



## lucor (Sep 18, 2021)

Has anyone else encountered a problem where the GUI of Studio One gets really choppy and slow after opening a project? It's not even a big project (around 70 tracks or so, and not much mixing done yet).

And if I close Studio One and reopen the same project, it's fine again (though I have to say, I'm overall not too happy with S1's GUI performance once projects get bigger, Cubase seems to stay much smoother in that regard).

Not sure if this is 5.4 related or I just have never encountered it before (been using Studio One for only ~3 months), but it happened twice so far, both times after updating to 5.4.
This is on W10 FWIW.


----------



## Crossroads (Sep 18, 2021)

Trensharo said:


> Producers in the Pop, R&B. Hip Hop and EDM markets will rarely eclipse 80-100 tracks.



More than 40 tracks tells me y'all don't do your housekeeping right.

I write the loudest hybrid orchestral wubbadub and even I don't eclipse that number of tracks.

What do y'all do to get these track counts, single mic every singer in an 80 person choir?


----------



## Trensharo (Sep 18, 2021)

Crossroads said:


> More than 40 tracks tells me y'all don't do your housekeeping right.
> 
> I write the loudest hybrid orchestral wubbadub and even I don't eclipse that number of tracks.
> 
> What do y'all do to get these track counts, single mic every singer in an 80 person choir?


If you do vocals that can really bloat track counts. Similar to drums in EDM and other genres.


----------



## AEF (Sep 20, 2021)

the “set time offset to cursor” and “set frame offset to cursor” still doesnt seem to really work.

when i type the desired time or frame offset into the song setup page, it puts that time at the very beginning of the project, bar one. if i then go to say bar three and use that new command”, it simply resets the time to 00:00:000 at bar three.

am i missing something here?


----------



## dts_marin (Sep 20, 2021)

AEF said:


> the “set time offset to cursor” and “set frame offset to cursor” still doesnt seem to really work.
> 
> when i type the desired time or frame offset into the song setup page, it puts that time at the very beginning of the project, bar one. if i then go to say bar three and use that new command”, it simply resets the time to 00:00:000 at bar three.
> 
> am i missing something here?


This is the only thing I want them to get absolutely right before I can use S1 for all of my work. They need to think about it musically and not in a computer friendly way. The empty bars before the start of the cue should be calculated after you decide the tempo of your cue and adapt if you change it afterwards etc. The anchor point is the starting timecode of the cue. DP is the only DAW in my experience that gets this almost right.

We don't know what the starting timecode of the sequence will be until the tempo is set. Count-in measures should have the same tempo so S1 needs to calculate negative measures no matter what the resulting timecode will be.


----------



## sunbrother (Sep 20, 2021)

Lots of great new features. 

Are any other users on Mac Pro 6,1s (trashcans) able to use graphics acceleration in 5.4? It appears that as they’ve finalized in their Metal support in version 5 it’s not compatible with all Metal GPUs. The GUI code crashes constantly with acceleration enabled. The same projects operate flawlessly in Cubase with acceleration enabled.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi,

I just wanted to praise the new *Improved* *Autosave Behavior* non-intrusive feature in Studio One Pro 5.4, this is a great improvement, especially if you use VE-Pro 7 Instances coupled with S1Pro. 

The new Autosave does not interrupt the audio when saving, it all happens very fast in the background, which also means I can set the Autosave interval shorter, i.e. every 1 min, or 2 min. 

Looking forward to S1Pro 5.5 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Lukas (Oct 4, 2021)

I'm sorry to say this, but that's not quite true. Autosave does not happen in the background. It's just that autosave no longer takes place during playback.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 4, 2021)

Lukas said:


> I'm sorry to say this, but that's not quite true. Autosave does not happen in the background. It's just that autosave no longer takes place during playback.


OH..I see. I thought it was happening in the background. Would this be possible to implement in the future ? 

But it's still a good improvement when working with VE-Pro 7, I don't notice any audio interruptions/glitches.


----------



## Trax (Oct 6, 2021)

One thing that I'm wondering about sound variations is if it's identifiable via UACC in this sense: I'm have a track that's assigned with UACC and I'm recording in midi via a keyboard and I'm changing the variations with a slider on the keyboard (say CC32, 1 = Long, CC32, 21 = Legato), Studio One doesn't seem to change based on that. 

From the videos I've seen you either assign it via click on the notes, or clicking and selecting the variations before recording midi notes. 

Is there a way to select the variations via CC or keyswitches (which I haven't tried)?


----------



## Lukas (Oct 6, 2021)

UACC is output only. The idea of Sound Variations is actually to abstract away that complexity (sending certain CC events from an input device) and make these articulations more easily accessible.

The probably easiest ways to switch Sound Variations are:

- Via keyswitches (keys on your keyboard)
- Via commands ("Apply Variation" 1-20) through buttons on a MIDI controller, through keyboard shortcuts in Studio One or through macro buttons
- Recalling certain variations (Sustain, Legato, Shorts etc.) directly via macros ("Find and Apply Variation")
- Studio One Remote (1-20 or by names)



Trax said:


> Is there a way to select the variations via CC or keyswitches (which I haven't tried)?


Keyswitches -> yes. CCs -> Yes but only by learning each Variation to one CC number (CC32 = Long, CC33 = ..., CC34 = ...), that's probably not what you want.



Trax said:


> From the videos I've seen you either assign it via click on the notes, or clicking and selecting the variations before recording midi notes.


It works while recording MIDI notes too...


----------



## cedricm (Oct 6, 2021)

Lukas said:


> As always, I can't give any information about what PreSonus is currently working on. But what I can say is that PreSonus is aware of the problem and there have already been certain performance tweaks in the last updates. But some more work is required. I can't give you any time frame and can't promise anything, except that I'm still pushing for this issue to be a priority.


In your opinion, and I know you're not officially talking for Presonus, what are the chances Studio One will support multichannel audio, which I obviously hoped would come for Studio One 5.1, in a year or two?
The sooner the better, what with the Dolby Atmos push in music, 3D audio in games, and the object based / immersive audio.


----------



## cedricm (Oct 6, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Found another possible solution, albeit more expensive. I'm trying the demo of BC Patchwork. Much more flexible, of course. For a price. All told, going this route (vst2/vst3) would cost me a total of ~$100 to add a feature that should have been built-in years ago.
> 
> But it's important for me for hardware. For example, adding the LFE hardware unit for my OB-6 would cost $800 and take up space. While that's better, it's also limited to 3 LFOs I think. $100 is decidedly cheaper, since I also already paid for the CodeKnobs VST editor when I ordered my OB-6 in early '20.
> 
> ...


If you have time please do a video on your Midi LFO experiments.


----------



## Lukas (Oct 6, 2021)

cedricm said:


> what are the chances Studio One will support multichannel audio, which I obviously hoped would come for Studio One 5.1


Indeed, Studio One 5.1 would have been the best possible version to introduce surround support 

I really can't make any predictions. The only thing I can really say is obvious, which is that it will come at some point...


----------



## Trax (Oct 6, 2021)

Lukas said:


> UACC is output only. The idea of Sound Variations is actually to abstract away that complexity (sending certain CC events from an input device) and make these articulations more easily accessible.
> 
> The probably easiest ways to switch Sound Variations are:
> 
> ...



Thanks for such a thorough answer. It gives me something to think about on how I'm going to make my workflow work.


----------



## gyprock (Nov 3, 2021)

Is it possible to filter musical symbols/articulations and copy/paste them to another track? I can drag select and copy/paste directions such as dynamics and legato but not staccato because the latter are attached to notes.

I prefer to compose in Dorico and then export the midi to Studio One for mock-up using VSL. Now that musical symbols can be mapped to sound variations, it appears that the inability to filter symbols to copy/paste across tracks is a limitation to an otherwise excellent implementation of automatic sound variation generation with VSL.


----------



## Omji (Aug 5, 2022)

Many Greetings to everyone!

I have had some weird performance issues with SO5, that I never experienced in SO4, and I somehow arrived to an unexpected and even bizarre solution that actually worked.

My issue was that even when using just one instrument, like Keyscape, and start recording the CPU load would start around 20% and within one minute would reach 100% (or maybe 200%) and then stay there, not permitting me to play a single note without dropout.

I had the recommended minimum dropout protection, and everything was set just like in SO4 - but it was impossible for me to record for more than 40-50 seconds.

Then after a lot of investigation and experimentation, I simply switched the graphics card from my NVidia to the integrated Intel card.

Believe it or not - this solved the problem!

So, if you have two cards in your system, you can try using the integrated card with Studio One.
This might work for you also!

Namaskar!


----------

